# Cougar Claw Treestands



## pseshooter (Dec 7, 2004)

I am not sure if anyone has  or looked at these treestands but they are worth a look. I purchased the den 2 model. I have got to say this is one of the fastest and easiest stands that I have ever used. I have had several stands made by summit and never liked how it packed because of the seat. The CC has a seat that is removable and make packing a breeze. It is rock solid in the tree and very quiet setting up and climbing.If your in the market give this a look. You will love it.


----------



## outdoorsman (Dec 7, 2004)

Got one and love it. This is my second one


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cougar claw stands*

Jim over at West Ga.Sportsmen here in LaGrange sells them.I will have one by next year.I liked the Big Bubba model which is like a Summit Goliath or a API Super Mag.I liked the way they climbed and sat.


----------

